# Lineage 2 "Invalid_socket" problem



## Hadera (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello mates im new here and i was wondering if someone has a similair error likes this or knows a fix.

This useally happends when i try to dualbox. It worked fine before but now everytime o try to log the second box i get stuck at that.

So if anyone knows a fox short of buying another comp im all yours


----------

